# Deep Snow



## Shrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Im new to trapping as well. I came across this site on accident today and after reading some of your stuff am glad I did. There is alot of great ifo to be read.

What do you guys do in DEEEEP snow?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What are you trapping. Conibears.


----------



## Shrek (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess I could be a little more specific.

I thought that I would try my hand at Bobcat and coyote. I am using #2 and #3 coil springs. I set some traps this last weekend but am a little sketchey on wether my set up will work. 
I found a pond with several creeks coming in and out. I dug a big hole under the tree in the snow so that an animal would only have one way in and set my traps in the dirt. For lure I used fish oil.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors Shrek!

In deep snow I use snares. Much simpler than trying to maintain foothold traps.


----------



## Shrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I will give it a try.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

First make sure that snares are legal in your state and if they are make sure that you use snares that meet any restrictions that your state may have.


----------



## Shrek (Jan 2, 2008)

Another method that I have heard of is the Teepee set. It seems like it might be good cover for traps during a snow storm but Im not sure how to set it up. Would anybody mind giving me a quick run down?? :beer:


----------

